# finishlinewheels.com ???????



## im audi (May 24, 2010)

hey guys i just orddered the rs4 replkicas off this website finishlinewheels.com is this a good site lol ???


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

you ordered them, and now you ask if they are good? I think you are doing it wrong......

but Ive heard good and bad, just make sure they are all true. Sometimes they come from the factory with a wobble on the inside lip.


----------



## im audi (May 24, 2010)

yeah i ordered them and havent gotten them yet its been about a week already i ordered them last monday and still havent taken the money out of my account yet ????? is it a fake??


----------

